# can my 16 yr old legally look after siblings for a few days ?



## Jo.t

My partners aunty died 2 days ago & I have been asked to house / dog sit for (his aunty) mum & sister while they fly to France for the funeral.

As they live a couple of hours away, if I took my children with me, they would be unable to go to school.

My 16 year old son & his girlfriend (17) have offered to look after the children.

They are both sensible & I know he would do a good job - he has staid at home, on his own, when we have been away before.

I would take my clingy 6 year old with me & he would have my 8y , 10y , 13y. 

Is this legally ok to do ?

My 10y old had school refusal issues last year & her attendance was only 35% .
This year she has only had 2 days off, due to a broken arm, & I really want to keep it up !

We would be gone, Wednesday night (today) Thursday,, back Friday to get them after school, drop them home Sunday & be back for good Monday night.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## holly2234

I think they should be fine but give a trusted neighbour/friend a key and ask them to come in once a day and check on things :flower:


----------



## Jo.t

Thankyou - the neighbour oposite is keeping her eye out - I know they will be fine - im just unsure it is ok in the eyes of the law ! 

I supose it would be as you can have a baby at 16 ! 

Im just a born worrier lol


----------



## holly2234

I dont know if its legal but babysitters are 16ish and thats fine. I should think its all ok :)


----------



## Jo.t

Thankyou - the neighbour oposite is keeping her eye out - I know they will be fine - im just unsure it is ok in the eyes of the law ! 

I supose it would be as you can have a baby at 16 ! 

Im just a born worrier lol


----------



## deafgal

dunno, 16 years old still have a long way to go as far as maturity. I would trust an 18 years old more. My older sister and brother was suppose to watch out my baby brother and us when we were kids. They were around 16/17 years old and they did NOT think about safety of a walker. So while my baby brother was using a walker, he fell down the hard stairs (at least 25 steps) toward the basement. 

baby brother is ok now. no harm was done as I think the walker actually prevented his head from getting banged on. My mom was so upset that she sealed up the stairs.


----------



## RachA

Legally they are allowed to.

BIG HOWEVER - check your house insurance. Quite often there are clauses that state that if anything like a fire or flood happen then your insurance is void if overnight an adult is not in the house with the younger kids.


----------



## Jo.t

Thankyou for all your advice 

Just to make sure one of my sons friends is also staying who is allmost 19 ! 

X


----------



## Lubbird

My sister is 3 years older than me and if she was looking after me for a few days (and I was 13) I wouldn't have listened to a word she said tbh. I feel like the age gap is too close. You should be ok with a 19 year old though as long as you can trust him/her.


----------



## RachA

Having the 19 year old should hopefully help. :0)


----------



## smelly07

There is no legal age, its just what you are comfortable doing. However if anything happens to any child under 18 you still are held responsible as obviously they are not considered adults until 18. however the 19 year old would be held liable if anything does happen if you leave your kids in there care of this 19 year old which is a huge responsibilty for them.


----------



## JASMAK

I wouldn't do it. I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

